# 1989 Ford F-150 Temp Gauge Not Working



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

I have a 1989 Ford F-150 and the temp gauge is reading cold only, the needle does not move. Could this be the temp sensor or the radiator thermostat? Where is the sensor and the thermostat loacated? If you know of something else that would cause this problem that let me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

It is most common for the sensor to go on the older vehicles. I'm not sure exactly where it would be, you didn't list the engine type. It is most commonly on the cylinder head or intake manifold.

It is possible that you have a gauge or wiring problem, but the sensors are cheap and the easiest to replace. I would start there.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

As stated above...probably the sensor. Is this a 302 cubic inch power plant?


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> As stated above...probably the sensor. Is this a 302 cubic inch power plant?


Yes i belive it is...v8 5.0 xlt lariat


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ground the sensor wire. If the guage pegs out hot, it's your sensor.


----------

